# Pizza anyone?



## barry richardson (May 26, 2016)

Who says I don't do flatwork any more? It doesn't get any flatter than this. A couple of pizza paddles I whipped up from some scrap pine and poplar, I figured no point in using anything exotic since they are going to get beat up. Finished with mineral oil. Got tired of burning my fingers trying to get the pizzas out (the kind you put straight on the rack). they will accommodate a 12" pie.

Reactions: Like 15 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2016)

I like it Barry! Here's one I made awhile back for the Mrs., mesquite, red oak and maple. Tony

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (May 26, 2016)

These are so practical! Great idea. Have you used them, or are they just to admire? Chuck


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> These are so practical! Great idea. Have you used them, or are they just to admire? Chuck



We use ours.


----------



## Schroedc (May 26, 2016)

Those are a peel ing :D

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Those are a peel ing :D



Well played Colin, well played. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 26, 2016)

I definitely plan on using mine, they wont stay pretty for long.....


----------



## robert flynt (May 26, 2016)

Look nice enough to bake a bowfin (grinnel) on. They say that is the way to cook them, when it's done you throw the fish away and eat the board!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## justallan (May 26, 2016)

Are they just glued together, if so what glue do you use?


----------



## Schroedc (May 26, 2016)

Tony said:


> Well played Colin, well played. Tony


----------



## ironman123 (May 26, 2016)

I say nice Barry, nice.


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2016)

justallan said:


> Are they just glued together, if so what glue do you use?



Mine are just glued up with Titebond II.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2016)

Nice, nice Barry.....

All right stop, grab a pizza and listen
Barry is back with his brand new invention
He grabs a hold of it tightly
Into the oven so mighty
Will it ever stop? Yo, I don't know
Turn off the lights and light a candle
To the extreme he rocks pizza pie like a vandal....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice, nice Barry.....
> 
> All right stop, grab a pizza and listen
> Barry is back with his brand new invention
> ...



Dam you Marc, I'll hear that stupid song in my head all night!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2016)

Tony said:


> Dam you Marc, I'll hear that stupid song in my head all night!!!!!!!!



Hmm....you gotta sing my lyrics to it...it'll sound better and honor Barry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 26, 2016)

justallan said:


> Are they just glued together, if so what glue do you use?


Yea just regular old wood glue, I used titebond II as well, but I don't plan on them getting wet much, might scrub them off occasionally...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2016)

I use the same rules with this as my cutting boards; I don't soak them or put in a dishwasher.


----------



## DKMD (May 26, 2016)

Cool! If I had a pizza oven, boards, and flat working tools, I might try to make one of these.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## MKTacop (May 27, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice, nice Barry.....
> 
> All right stop, grab a pizza and listen
> Barry is back with his brand new invention
> ...



Somebody likes Vanilla Ice.....Interesting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cabomhn (May 27, 2016)

Really nice pizza paddles! What do you do to get the nice even angle across it?


----------



## barry richardson (May 27, 2016)

cabomhn said:


> Really nice pizza paddles! What do you do to get the nice even angle across it?


I rough cut the angle with the bandsaw, then belt sanded them smooth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 27, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Cool! If I had a pizza oven, boards, and flat working tools, I might try to make one of these.


excuses, excuses.........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Anthony (Jul 1, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice, nice Barry.....
> 
> All right stop, grab a pizza and listen
> Barry is back with his brand new invention
> ...


Love it , from my time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 1, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Look nice enough to bake a bowfin (grinnel) on. They say that is the way to cook them, when it's done you throw the fish away and eat the board!



People really eat those? We call em dogfish here.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 1, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> People really eat those? We call em dogfish here.


No,you eat the board it might taste better. Those thing are to ugly for me to even try to eat. I would sooner eat a gar!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 1, 2016)

Wait Gar are good. well chewey anyway.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 2, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> Wait Gar are good. well chewey anyway.


I've heard it was good if you boil the meat, spice it up and make fried gar ball out of it.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Those look very cool, I may have to build a pizza oven so I can build one of those.



@ripjack13 
Marc, you really suck... I had to pull out the 8 track to listen to that one after you got it stuck in my head and I could only remember your version. Singing "He grabs a hold of it tightly" will get you some very strange looks from people...


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> Wait Gar are good. well chewey anyway.



The way we cooked gar down on the laguna madre was to fry them in oil with speck trout and hush puppies. Take them all out, toss the gar, and enjoy a great meal. Cornbread, slaw, and lone star compliments.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> The way we cooked gar down on the laguna madre was to fry them in oil with speck trout and hush puppies. Take them all out, toss the gar, and enjoy a great meal. Cornbread, slaw, and lone star compliments.


Do you have more than one tooth? I just have this picture in my head of 1 tooth chewing on a piece of straw with a broken down hat and half clipped high water overalls.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)

Hey I got more than 1 tooth I only got 1 missing!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Wow, you are big and strong and fake. I got a pic of you sent from my bestest friend Henry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)

Actually that's Henry's twin bro who is known as the best SENC dentist because he has more teeth than his patients. Henry and his brother have the market cornered in SENC health care.. Henry has a brain cell, and his brother has a tooth. Very popular there where great barbecue is composed of bad meat and vinegar.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Actually that's Henry's twin bro who is known as the best SENC dentist because he has more teeth than his patients. Henry and his brother have the market cornered in SENC health care.. Henry has a brain cell, and his brother has a tooth. Very popular there where great barbecue is composed of bad meat and vinegar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 3, 2016)

You think he's behaving like a spoiled little baby now, you wait until we post the details of our curly koa deal!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> You think he's behaving like a spoiled little baby now, you wait until we post the details of our curly koa deal!!!


You were supposed to keep that a secret, now I'll have to hear about the mosquitos forever. He will get all butt hurt now...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> You think he's behaving like a spoiled little baby now, you wait until we post the details of our curly koa deal!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm going to change my name to Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm going to change my name to Rodney Dangerfield.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 4, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You were supposed to keep that a secret, now I'll have to hear about the mosquitos forever. He will get all butt hurt now...
> 
> View attachment 108088


Well, just the low flying skeeters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 4, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm going to change my name to Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

SENC said:


> Well, just the low flying skeeters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

